# keep blowing subwoofer



## Fuskie (Dec 23, 2013)

hi my name is joe I bought a surround system from an audio store in my area hooked it up sounds good very happy. I have a Marantz sr 5200 receiver 5 tantra 2 speakers and a speakercraft v 12 sub. after about a year my sub stoped working checked it out the fuse was blown crispy. called my guy out of warranty. sold me one for cost. said I needed a better surge protection . so I bought a 

Tripp Lite HT10DBS Home Theater Isobar Surge Protector 10 Outlet RJ11 RJ45 Coax thinking that would solve the problem. no sub don't work again e mail speakercraft thy say I need a power center that the electronics in the sub are very sensitive . Question what should I do my new sub is on the way get rid of the speakercraft sub v12 or hook it up differently get a power manager . I have it hooked up to the sub out with a blue jean cable . every thing else is hooked up to the power strip and no problem why would just the sub go .hope someone can give me an answer so I can solve this problem and make a merry Christmas for me thanks for your help
much appreciated ciao Fuskie 














Click to open expanded view


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Personally, if I got the story you got about the "electronics being very sensitive", and the need for a "powercenter", I would go to another brand. Part of a sub designer's job is to build a unit which will withstand normal variations in power one might expect out of a power outlet. This has to do with the design of the power supply for the subwoofer and little to do with the amplification electronics which drive the speaker.

If you have a good surge protector and the speaker still fails, no changing of the hookup (or adding a "powercenter") will keep it from doing that (unless you have a ground problem - hot ground etc).

Did your replacement blow the fuse the same way the original speaker did? Does this happen when you're playing music or when it's idling (or when it's first turned on)? What is the fuse type and size?


----------



## Fuskie (Dec 23, 2013)

the new sub has no replacement fuse to change the forum did a review on my sub and they say it runs hot and speakercraft said it was normal when they asked them why . so you think I should change sub . I called my audio guy and they said speakercraft was sold and somethings have changed in quality. and they have no answer for me thanks Joe. the surge protector Is saying the outlet is grounded and the sub is the only thing being affected I have a tv a computer 
my receiver ,blu ray ,the only problem is the sub thanks again Joe


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I do not think the issue is related to the AC line in and for the dealer and Speakercraft to suggest otherwise is ... Well it smells bad.
Assuming the sub you have is toast.
How much did the Speakercraft sub cost and how much are you willing to spend to replace it?

This applies to all subwoofers, when you set them up adjust the volume on the sub so the AVR auto cal sets the subwoofer channel level close to zero +/- 3. Once set do not adjust the volume on the sub, if you want the sub to be louder adjust the subwoofer channel level in the AVR.
This will help keep from overdriving the sub which can blow amplifiers or damage drivers.


----------



## Fuskie (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess the sub is not toasted purse there is a automatic on off switch when the sub gets a signal it turns green .but no bass once I set the volume I never raise it . this is the second one with the same problem .any suggestions will be appreciated thanks Joe: 





SpeakerCraft - ASM99012 - V12 Vital - Powered Subwoofer $899 best buy


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If the amp is the problen then an option would be replace the amp with a similar one. 

Is this the subwoofer that you have?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../61110-speakercraft-v12-subwoofer-review.html


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess I'm not following you. You mentioned in your original post that the "fuse was blown crispy", but now I'm hearing you say the sub just runs hot. That in itself is not a problem which would make you change out the sub (unless it's really hot). You need to state your actual problem a bit more clearly.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

$900 is considerable coin it's very unfortunate for you to be in this situation.
If there is no further recourse with the manufacturer or Best Buy you might be able to replace the amplifier with one from Parts Express.
While it may not be a perfect match if it fits the cutout and you can seal any gaps with RTV it will work at least as good as the stock amp.


----------



## Fuskie (Dec 23, 2013)

well im back recived my new sub and afraid to hook it up called sreakercraft talked to my audio guy .they blame the power source in my house dirty power I said mabe a panamax would help but not guaranteed .or I need to call my electrian to check my outlets.to see if my power is ok .can someone please give me some advise thanks Joe :hissyfit:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

>99% chance there is absolutely nothing wrong with your electricity.
If the seller won't refund your money or take it back in trade for something different you are stuck with keeping it and hoping for the best or selling it (when asked why selling be honest that two blew fuses and tell them the sub has a new amp installed by Speakercraft or Speakercraft sent you a new sub...just be honest).

This applies to all subwoofers, when you set them up adjust the volume on the sub so the AVR auto cal sets the subwoofer channel level close to zero +/- 3. 
This helps keep the sub operating in its linear range.
Once set do not adjust the volume on the sub, if you want the sub to be louder/quieter adjust the subwoofer channel level in the AVR.

Good luck.


----------



## Fuskie (Dec 23, 2013)

I was wondering can I use a battery back up for a computer to hook up my sub woofer thanks Joe :innocent:


----------



## Fuskie (Dec 23, 2013)

:innocent:Hello Happy New year To all. I have a question to hooking up my power sub can I use a battery back up for a computer to plug my sub in instead of a paramex just asking . am I crazy please give me some advice thanks Joe


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

No, high drain devices typically should not be plugged into a UPS. It is possible but not needed or recommended. If you did want to use one, the standard in the industry is that the watt rating of a UPS is approximately 60% of the VA rating for small UPS system, so for a 250w subwoofer you would want a UPS that is rated at greater than 400w. "A UPS is typically used to protect hardware such as computers, data centers, telecommunication equipment or other electrical equipment where an unexpected power disruption could cause injuries, fatalities, serious business disruption or data loss". A subwoofer really doesn't fit that category.
A capacitive power filter like the Panamax may help or it may make the issue worse due to harmonics and a bunch of other stuff I won't even pretend to understand. Best thing to do in that case is find out the cause of the dirty power and go from there. This type of electrical issue is well beyond my realm and you would likely need a professional to help you if dirty power is truly your problem.


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Many times people run the subs like this into clipping. And that will kill em everytime. Highly doubt its your power.


----------

